# Quality reciprocal audio linking



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I have provided a free website to help others and show examples of what you can do with the DIY audio for your home theater.

I have also posted some links to distributors and othe resources.

In order for a website to grow with the search engines, quality, near identical content related links are a huge advantage as the search engines use the reciprocal linking in a large part of their rating of a website.

I have been proud to have a couple of folks give me a reciprocal link and it has helped my ratings including Sonnie. 

Here in the audio field, many suppliers and builders don't want to do that due to the competetion, which of course, is good business sense.

I'm not paying for a service to help my website's rankings as I am providing my site for free to help others because others have helped me over the years and I wouldn't have the system I have now without it.

I'm looking for suggestions to find the quality audio links that would be interested in linking with sites like mine.

I did start a Google blog and am constantly changing my website pages and am adding more content and pages as I go. I do know the basics of website building because I have had a real estate website for 4.5 years that I built and is still running. I kept a Google PR of 4 until I quit real estate and stopped working with the site and the dead links. This is a different field and the links seem to be harder to find.

Looking for suggestions. :dontknow:

Thank you in advance,
Mike


----------

